# i need help. what kind of fish is this



## anthony (Apr 12, 2005)

what is the name of this fish. i do not have a picture but its head is yellow and back end is pink, so it is basically literally half yellow and half pink. i need the name of that fish....please help me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pseudochromis paccagnellae, probably.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh, now I figure out...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Please refrain from posting the same thing in different areas... one board will do


----------

